# Austin DIY Fest



## Bikesntapes (Dec 29, 2009)

The 29th-31st of January is Austin DIY fest at the Broken Neck. Ive never been before but the line up looks sweet, Iskra is headlining, and my friends Ecocide (female vox-violin crust) are playing too.

And if anyone will be in the area a week before, Iskra is playing SA on the 24th at Rock Bottom, and Man the Conveyors is playing the 22nd at the Pedicab (san anton)


----------



## ontheroad89 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'll be there!


----------



## pumpjack (Jan 7, 2010)

i will be if i haven't left for nola yet.


----------



## earliest (Jan 8, 2010)

Ecocide is cool, I saw them at No Thanks Fest in the fall. Vorvadoss is good too. Too bad its cold as hell.


----------



## Blackout (Jan 9, 2010)

damb that sounds way sick iskra is supposed to go to flag staf info shop


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 9, 2010)

If I don't make it to NOLA. I'll be there


----------



## Plutocrat.Grinder (Jan 10, 2010)

Ill be there, cant miss kegcharge or iskra.


----------

